# Wedding in a Haunted Mansion!  Occoquan VA C&C always welcome



## BuZzZeRkEr

Ok, this is my first wedding ever in a haunted ANYTHING!!! It was a very dark and rainy day, although the rain broke for a few pictures outside. The venue was the most difficult I've ever had to work in! Painted ceilings and walls, domed ceiling in the ball room, and every other room was SUPER small with LOW 7ft ceilings! They did the dinner, speaches and dancing in candlelight so my assistant was busy holding my off camera speedlights the entire time. Anyway, you guys get the idea. 

I don't believe in ghost or ever had a para normal experience but they said it is not uncommon for professional photographers to run out of the venue screaming and never come back. I didn't see any ghosts when photographing the event, but when editing the pictures I found something a little interesting (at bottom)...what do you think? 

****EDIT HIGHER RES GHOST PIC ADDED AT BOTTOM****


The Venue















































GHOST PIC!!


----------



## Brian L

Ok you posted the ghost pics the smallest resolutions. Make them bigger. At least as big as the others. Kinda hard to tell. Looks like a person but need bigger resolution. Cool if it is.


----------



## PhotoXopher

1. Crooked and the front of the truck needs to be edited out or cropped out.

2. Too much distraction in the background and crop the left out (vehicle behind tree).

3. Seems fine, at least at this size.

4. Looks kind of evil, maybe the thread set the mood - not sure.

5. Winner if it weren't for the flare.

6. Try skipping the angle on this one, were you going for a ghost effect on purpose?

7. Great shot, the only thing that bothers me is that he doesn't seem 'into it' with his right hand just hanging there.

8. Nice father(?)/daughter moment captured.

9. Great, except it looks like a tail going between her legs.

10. No ghost, it's a reflection or object of some sort. There's no such thing as ghosts.


----------



## misol

I think overall very nice and you did well with the limitations for sure

But 4 is HIGHLY unflattering.  Eek!  I dont think the focus on the flowers works, I am just looking at her face and its just not flattering


----------



## AverageJoe

I think you did a great job considering the venue.  I agree, can we get a higher res image of the "ghost" photo, it is a little strange.


----------



## Lyncca

#4 is scary!  LOL

#5 is beautiful and I love the flair in it.  I agree with all the other comments.  The "ghost" pic is eerie.  Would like to see it larger as well.


----------



## Christie Photo

misol said:


> But 4 is HIGHLY unflattering.  Eek!  I dont think the focus on the flowers works, ...



There is something strange about the cool color of the catch-lights that's a bit freaky.  That and so much gums.  And yeah...  it might have worked out better if you had her bring the bouquet closer to her, bringing it all into focus.  But the symmetrical approach is interesting.

I want to like number 5. You have a lot of good stuff here....  nice setting, great coloring, the window, the flare and the pose is pretty good.  But the fill is strong enough to confuse the viewer about where THE light source is coming from.  My mind wants it to be the window.  Nice image.

-Pete


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr

Hi resolution ghost pic as requested! As hi resolution as photobucket allows anyway, it is slightly cropped too.  Learned more about the room this photo was taken.  The room "fireplace room" is the most haunted room in the mansion....it is supposedly haunted by a civil war soldier.  It was strang because there are no other people in the room than the ones in the picture...you can tell from the entire series..and there is no way that is a reflection of me because the speedlight and camera were stuck to my face....and in addition I was bouncing the flash directly behind me.  It's a reflection of something that just happens to loook like a creepy ghost...I can't explain it.


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr

N0YZE said:


> 1. Crooked and the front of the truck needs to be edited out or cropped out.
> 
> 2. Too much distraction in the background and crop the left out (vehicle behind tree).
> 
> 3. Seems fine, at least at this size.
> 
> 4. Looks kind of evil, maybe the thread set the mood - not sure.
> 
> 5. Winner if it weren't for the flare.
> 
> 6. Try skipping the angle on this one, were you going for a ghost effect on purpose?
> 
> 7. Great shot, the only thing that bothers me is that he doesn't seem 'into it' with his right hand just hanging there.
> 
> 8. Nice father(?)/daughter moment captured.
> 
> 9. Great, except it looks like a tail going between her legs.
> 
> 10. No ghost, it's a reflection or object of some sort. There's no such thing as ghosts.


 
thanks for taking the time for the CC

1- is a little deceiving but it infact it is level.  It sits on an ackward hill.  I agree about the truck...i'll probably just crop it out.

2- can't believe I missed that...i'll probably just black it out.

5 - flair is fake, I added to seem like the sun was out (when it wasn't)

6 - I like the angle and yeah, the ghost effect was done on purpose to draw attention to some detail of the wedding decorations etc.

7 - your right, camera tends to stiffin people up sometimes.

9 - it is a tail   can't do anything about that

1- AGREED!:mrgreen:


----------



## yelppuppy

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> GHOST PIC!!



The angle is way too sharp, not the most flattering one.  I feel like giving her a pair of vampire canine teeth lol!

Her eyes are a bit too closer to each other, and she has a gum revealing smile.  I think front shots are just not for her.  She probably looks better with profile, 3/4 profile with a smaller smile.


----------



## AnotherNewGuy

I think the window shot is stunning.  Very lucky capture.

The ghost... if nothing else, very cool.  This couple seems to be going for just that.  What did they say about it?  I'm sure that they will point it out to everyone they know.


----------



## Brian L

I would say looks like he manifested himself. Looks like a solder and goes with the room into. I would maybe try to get a little more info about the place for kicks and giggles. Maybe send the pic to T.A.P.S just for fun. Thanks for the higher resolution. You can see it much better now. Really cool man! Goes with the theme. You shall be know as the ghost wedding photographer. haha!


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr

AnotherNewGuy said:


> I think the window shot is stunning. Very lucky capture.
> 
> The ghost... if nothing else, very cool. This couple seems to be going for just that. What did they say about it? I'm sure that they will point it out to everyone they know.


 
actually the couple hasn't seen any of it yet!  I'm going to release the 700 pictures to them tomorrow....got some last minute fixes.


----------



## Shockey

I would hide number 4 far far away from where the bride will ever see it...
I like 5 and 7.
Very difficult for every shot to be a winner, you have several nice ones here.
I am sure they will be happy. Very cool venue.


----------



## adcmarti

Good work on that.  My wife loves stuff like that.  Pretty creepy if you ask me


----------



## JaimeGibb

I love in Occoquan!! Crazy!! Beautiful shots


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr

JaimeGibb said:


> I love in Occoquan!! Crazy!! Beautiful shots


 
Are you in Nova?  Occoquan is GREAT!  Old town Occ is a great place for out door portraits.  I do alot off shoots in occoquan, i've got a few secret spots there .  The first time at the rockledge mansion though.  PM me if you want to see some more shoots in Occoquan.


----------



## JaimeGibb

Sorry, I meant LIVE in...   I haven't been shooting much at all this year because I am in my last year of school and busy as hell, but yes it is a great place to shoot! I would love to see some more, I will PM you.


----------



## Nikkor

#4 is freaky.
The rest were great!


----------



## harleyrider

i have seem some ghost shots that a frend did and they did look like that


----------



## Nanxi

Dear BuZzZerker,  I work for Rockledge Mansion and we would like to use  some of your pictures on our website.  Could you please email me back?   trutxn2003@yahoo.com


----------



## Kazooie

Does anyone else notice the "ghost" looks kinda like Mario?


----------



## proberok

The last portrait of o girl seemed kinda ghostly to me.


----------



## KBM1016

This.....is awesome.  I want to know what the bride thinks about this!  I might have to take a weekend trip down there to check it out


----------

